# K2so4



## Treasure chest (Apr 21, 2010)

How do you guys make liquid solution from dry fert? I used to use Chuck's planted aquarium page but the web site is no longer there. May be I should download a stand alone calculator somewhere. Also I remember there is a target concentration you need to choose. Which one do you use?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I dose mine dry. If your tank is a bigger than a 10, it's no big deal anyway. Chuck's site is down, but there is an archive here:

http://web.archive.org/web/20080601051640/http://www.csd.net/~cgadd/aqua/art_plant_aquacalc.htm


----------



## Treasure chest (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for the link. It works great.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> I dose mine dry. If your tank is a bigger than a 10, it's no big deal anyway. Chuck's site is down, but there is an archive here:
> 
> http://web.archive.org/web/20080601051640/http://www.csd.net/~cgadd/aqua/art_plant_aquacalc.htm


The king says it's fine.. so it should be fine


----------



## bigfry (Apr 21, 2010)

I dose dry in my 77g.


----------

